# Save a Lawyer!!



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTrhQd9GHlE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I really enjoy uplifting presentations like that. It reinforces my belief there is good in the world. What do you call sky diving lawyers?



DFrost


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I give up...


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

David,

I've got a feeling this thread will have to be moved to the Lounge. I probably should have posted it there to begin with!

A guy goes to his attorney with a problem. He only has $500.00 so he asks if the attorney will just answer a couple questions. The attorney says "Sure, what's your second question."


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I really enjoy uplifting presentations like that. It reinforces my belief there is good in the world. What do you call sky diving lawyers?
> 
> 
> 
> DFrost


Skeet


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Skeet


yep.

DFrost


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

The Humane Society spends the bulk of its money on lawyers and politicians to make severe laws against pet owners. The video is making fun of that fact. Most people who donate to them don't realise they spend only a tiny fraction of their money helping animal shelters. 

Source. 

http://humanewatch.org/index.php/site/post/the_visual_hsus_part_5/


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

"We are basically PETA with suits...and deodorant."
*snicker*


----------

